# Spider ID



## doom (Aug 11, 2009)

Can someone id some of Slovenian spiders species or at least genus?
Thanks!

1.






2.






3.






4.






5.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Aug 12, 2009)

At least I can tell you that #1 is a Cheiracanthium sp. and #3 is a Philodromus sp.

Not sure about the others, besides that #2 and #4 are Araneidae...


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 15, 2009)

hi,
#4 is Nuctenea umbratica
#5 is Linyphia triangularis


----------



## Erigo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hei Klemen 

1: _Cheiracanthium_ sp.

2: _Zygiella _sp.

3: _Philodromus_ sp.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 15, 2009)

hey,
thought Zygiella, too. But imo it doesn´t fit 100%.


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,
some more for identification.
6.





7.











8.





9.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey,
#2 of your first post is _Leviellus thorelli_.
As for the new pictures:
#6 is a Gnaphosidae, probably _Callilepis_ sp. Do you have a clearer shot of the eyes from above?
#7 _Hogna radiata_ (Lycosidae)
#8 _Cyclosa conica_ (Araneidae)
#9 Subadult male _Ero_ sp. (Mimetidae)


----------



## Crysta (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice pictures!! i really love the last one!


----------



## doom (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi,

another spider for identification. Thanks.


----------



## doom (Feb 7, 2011)

Another request for id.

Salticid













1a













2a







3a







4a


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey,
Your first older pic is an Agelenidae, either _Tegenaria_ or _Malthonica_ sp.

As for your last post:
1) _Marpissa muscosa_
2) _Philodromus margaritatus_
3) Gnaphosidae, never seen one like this.
4) _Segestria bavarica_
5) _Philodromus_ sp.


----------



## doom (Feb 7, 2011)

I have uploded another two spiders, i think both are males and very very small. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Feb 7, 2011)

doom said:


> Hi,
> 
> another spider for identification. Thanks.


Malthonica ferruginea

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




doom said:


>


Linyphiidae, 1st one probably Erigone, 2nd maybe Gonatium.


----------



## doom (Feb 27, 2011)

Another species request

1. 














2.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Feb 27, 2011)

1) _Anyphaena_ sp. (Anyphaenidae)
2) _Histopona_ sp. (Agelenidae), most probably _H. torpida_.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Mar 1, 2011)

hi,
I second Histopona torpida.


----------



## doom (Mar 13, 2011)

Few more.

1.







2.







3.



















4.













5.







6.


----------



## revilo (Mar 14, 2011)

hi,

4. = Micrommata virescens (Sparassidae)
5. = Pardosa sp. male of course (Lycosidae)
6. should be an Amaurobius 

ciao, oli


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with revilo, also:
1) _Cicurina cicur_ (Dictynidae)
3) _Coelotes_ sp. (Amaurobiidae)

2) is really young, so im relaly not sure about it. Looks like a Liocranidae though.


----------



## doom (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

few more.

1.













2. 







3.













Thank you.


----------



## Venom (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually, I believe #4 is _Micrommata rosea_.

#5 looks like a male _Schizocosa_. ( I don't know if you have S. ocreata in Europe...but it's very similar to that).

#2 of the second batch is also a _Schizocosa_, probably the female of the same species as your male above.

#1 of the second batch could be a _Uloborus _sp.


----------



## revilo (Mar 28, 2011)

hi,

wont tell too much because im not really good in the small lycosids and it's really hard with pics only...

...but to me no. 2 looks more like pardosa amentata.

and no. 1 is maybe episinus sp. (e. angulatus).

cheers, oliver


----------



## buthus (Mar 28, 2011)

u oughta get yerself one of those big books on spiders.  :?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Mar 28, 2011)

_Micrommata rosea_ is a junior synonym of _Micrommata virescens_. We dont have _Schizocosa_ in Europe, its a male Pardosa as revilo said.
From the latest batch:
1) revilo is right, _Episinus_ sp. _E. angulatus_ is apparently absent from Slovenia though, so i'd leave it to genus level.
2) _Alopecosa_ sp. (eye pattern is different in _Pardosa_).
3) _Clubiona_ sp.


----------



## Venom (Mar 28, 2011)

World Spider Catalog confirms that M. rosea is a junior syonym.

Now, I know all about variability...but honestly, I can't see how this:

http://www.pavuky.sk/app_images/photogallery/heteropodidae_02.jpg

and THIS:

http://www.naturfoto.cz/fotografie/krasensky/maloocka-smaragdova-2008_047.jpg

are even remotely the same spider. Some taxonomist was smoking funny stuff...


And Schizocosa krynickii is in the Ukraine.


----------



## revilo (Mar 29, 2011)

hi,

to venom : the first is adult (the green one), the other not...

to tarantula hawk : are you sure ? 
i thought the pme's of alopecosa are more forward looking and the pme's of pardosa are looking more in a "sidewayforward" direction.
hope you know what i mean, can't explain good in english.

to buthus : you didn't ? 

cheers, oli


----------



## revilo (Mar 30, 2011)

hi,

to explain a little bit better...

pme's of alopecosa are closer together and more in the middle (not so much on the edge of carapace) and smaller in relativity to the "head"region.
additional i think that in case of an alopecosa you should see the basal chelizerae in this view, because they are bigger than in pardosa.
and the complete carapace shape is different - more square on area of eyes in alopecosa - this one seems to round at all.

but...without a frontal shoot of "face" i'm not 100% sure with genus - just my minds...

cheers, oliver


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 30, 2011)

doom said:


> Another request for id.
> 
> Salticid


 Platycryptus.


----------



## revilo (Mar 31, 2011)

hi,

marpissa muscosa i guess.

regards, oliver


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey revilo, sorry for the late reply.
Anyways the fact that Alopecosa have closer pm's is exactly why i think this one is an Alopecosa. To me, they seem closer to how we find them in Pardosa.
Here are some pictures:
Pardosa:
http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images\Pictures\Pardosa_bifasciata_female_JL5060_10593.JPG
http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images\Pictures\Pardosa_sphagnicola_male_JL4911_7636.JPG
http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images\Pictures\Pardosa_monticola_female_JL5471_18155.JPG

Alopecosa:
http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images\Pictures\Alopecosa_trabalis_juvenile_JL5056_11479.JPG
http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images\Pictures\Alopecosa_cursor_female_JL5380_16476.JPG
http://www.jorgenlissner.dk/images\Pictures\Alopecosa_cursor_female_JL4714_6240.JPG

I dont know, but to me they look more like what we see in Alopecosa.
Im not sure about the chelicerae being more visible in Alopecosa. But to me also the general hairyness and lack of the typical Pardosa spines on the legs make it Alopecosa; additionally the patch of black and yellow hair on the anterior part of the abdomen is typical for all Alopecosa, and i have never seen it on Pardosa.
Fact is, the picture is too far away, and we dont have one from the front view so there will always be some doubt.

Agree with you on the last one being _Marpissa muscosa_. I think most people dont get that all these pictures are taken in Europe.


----------



## revilo (Mar 31, 2011)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Hey revilo, sorry for the late reply.
> Anyways the fact that Alopecosa have closer pm's is exactly why i think this one is an Alopecosa. To me, they seem closer to how we find them in Pardosa.
> Here are some pictures:
> Pardosa:
> ...




that's what it is...

to the wolfie : hmmm ?! i agree with you in everything you mentioned - this with the patch of yellow and black hair is new to me - but still i see something else by looking on the pic 
absolutely possible that i need new glasses  LOL

so, like you told for me it's not 100% sure, too - neither pardosa nor alopecosa...

let's call it alopecosa until someone else knows more 

cheers, oliver


----------



## doom (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

few more.

1.



















2.













3. 













4. 







5.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 9, 2011)

1)_ Aulonia albimana_ (Lycosidae)
2 & 4) _Steatoda bipunctata_ (male and juvenile)
3) _Steatoda triangulosa_
4) another Theridiidae, should be a subadult male _Parasteatoda sp._


----------



## jsloan (Apr 9, 2011)

Venom said:


> World Spider Catalog confirms that M. rosea is a junior syonym.
> 
> Now, I know all about variability...but honestly, I can't see how this:
> 
> ...


The brown/red version of _M. virescens_ is the immature stage.  From Roberts (1996), on :

"Spiderlings are straw-colored, often spotted with pink, but are still recognizable by the white rings around the black eyes."


----------



## Venom (Apr 10, 2011)

jsloan said:


> The brown/red version of _M. virescens_ is the immature stage.  From Roberts (1996), on :
> 
> "Spiderlings are straw-colored, often spotted with pink, but are still recognizable by the white rings around the black eyes."


Thank you. I had no idea they were that variable. I thought both were mature stages, lol.


----------



## revilo (Apr 10, 2011)

revilo said:


> hi,
> 
> to venom : the first is adult (the green one), the other not...
> 
> ...


buhuu noone recognize me 

LOL !!!


----------



## Venom (Apr 10, 2011)

revilo said:


> buhuu noone recognize me
> 
> LOL !!!


Lol. 

Thank you, revilo.


----------

